# Shimano Stradic Vs Shimano Sustain



## Jim (Jan 3, 2015)

I got the new BassPro 2015 catalog and while on the throne I was trying to compare what the difference is between the Stradic and Sustain for the extra $100 or so bucks. I'm sure the Sustain catches bigger fish, it has to for sure.

Anyone?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 4, 2015)

From what I've gathered the biggest difference between the two is this "magnumlite" C14 spool n rotor... Thats on the Sustain.
The Sustain has one ball bearing more with 8 vs the 7 in a Stradic.
The Sustain retrieves line a little quiker w/ a higher gear ratio getting 30-41" per crank vs the 29-37" on the Stradic.
Other than that, that big handle on the Sustains got my attention!


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2015)

Worth the price in your opinion for those upgrades over the stradic?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope.
Ive had a couple Stradic FGs in the past.
Theyre great. Dont get me wrong...
But w/ all the saltwater Im around, they unfortuntaley take a turn for the worst, and start corroding, so Ive come to terms w/ just buying midrange, $75 avg cost reels that aways I just throw em away 2 years....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 16, 2015)

I would go w/ the Stradic tho, of the two....


----------



## RichWentFishing504 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have 3 stradics as loaners and 1 ci4 stradic for my personal use. 

I don't see the need for the sustain with the new ci4. It's so light! Pulled in a dozen 30 inch reds with it and the drag worked well.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 21, 2015)

The new ci4 is the cats ass. My older sustains are still kicking so I haven't got to play with a new one yet


----------



## shfishinsticks (Mar 11, 2015)

I have 2 older Sustains, LOVE them. I played with a new one at a Field and Stream and I wouldn't give you the Stradic price for it. I'd go Stradic or CI4+. Myself, I'm either going with a JDM Stella or a Rarenium CI4+


----------

